
Engineering Surfing Waves - sdabdoub
http://nautil.us/issue/37/currents/the-perfect-wave-is-coming
======
monk_e_boy
I really want to see these reefs in the ocean. There are plenty of waves that
just crash into cliffs or rocks that could be harnessed for fun.

~~~
niels_olson
What? It's not a reef. This Slater wave pool is outside Lemoore, which is
outside of Fresno.

Waves that crash into cliffs are usually already known for good surf due to
the reefs that are already there. Some may only be accessible by boat, but
most coastline with sufficient wave action already has surfable waves.

